# juste l'immensité du ciel



## simenon

Bonjour,
j'ai un doute sur l'interprétation de cette phrase, tirée par Blond cendré de E. Paradisi. Le narrateur est une jeune femme morte depuis peu. Son homme est en train de rentrer de l'Argentine où il est allé aux funerailles d'elle. Les quatre heures auxquelles elle fait allusion sont celles du décalage horaire entre l'Argentine et l'Europe. Ils parcourent différemment l'immensité du ciel car elle est morte et lui il est vivant. Voilà donc la phrase: 

"Voilà, tu es reparti de quatre heures dans le temps. Maintenant, tu sais que ce n’est rien quatre heures dans le temps, juste l’immensité du ciel que toi et moi nous parcourons différemment."

Ce dont je ne suis pas certaine est comment faut-il lier "juste l’immensité du ciel que toi et moi nous parcourons différemment" et la phrase qui précède. Puisque le lien n'est pas exprimé, je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre. Le sens est "seule compte l'immensité..."? Ou bien "les quatre heures sont juste l'immensité..."? Ou le sens est un autre encore? Quelle est votre opinion? 
Merci


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
Pour moi il s'agit d'une simple association d'images (un peu convenue) faite par l'auteur entre le temps, l'infini du temps (l'éternité de la mort) et l'infini de l'espace (immensité du ciel). Quatre heures de décalage horaire ce sont quatre heures pendant lesquelles on n'a pas vécu, où on a été absent de la vie, absent du temps, comme les morts.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Sergueil. C'est une intéressante interprétation. Mais je continue à ne pas comprendre cet emploi de "juste"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je comprends une allusion au décalage horaire (4 heures de "perdues" lorsqu'on voyage d'ouest en est) qui n'est rien par rapport à l'éternité de la mort et à l'immensité du ciel que parcourt l'homme temporairement pour rentrer en Europe et que la femme parcourt maintenant sans fin.


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky. Mais alors, pour revenir à la phrase précise, ce serait comme: "ce n’est rien quatre heures dans le temps, (c'est quelque chose) juste l’immensité du ciel que toi et moi nous parcourons différemment". Ou, autrement dit:  "quatre heures dans le temps n'ont pas d'importance, seule a importance l’immensité du ciel que toi et moi nous parcourons différemment". C'est ça? "Juste" signifierait à peu près "seule importe"?


----------



## SergueiL

Pour expliquer ce "juste", la seule possibilité grammaticalement logique serait de le comprendre comme : quatre heures sont exactement égales à l'immensité du ciel, autrement dit quatre heures de décalage horaire à bord d'un avion valent finalement autant que l'éternité de la mort, ou encore autrement le temps (la durée) n'existe plus. Mais j'avoue peiner à cerner complètement l'idée exprimée par cet auteur tant son écriture me paraît approximative. Plus je sonde cette phrase, plus elle se délite.


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Simenon.

Et si on commençait à construire le raisonnement à partir de l'idée que ces quatre heures de temps, quand on vole dans le sens de la rotation de la Terre, c'est quatre heures de perdues, quatre heures de suspens, donc, une absence (Punky Zoé le dit bien).
Cette absence est comparée à une autre absence, le ciel, ce grand vide au-dessus de nos têtes, où il n'y a rien hormis les gaz qui le composent.
Les deux absences comparées, il s'avère que la différence est nulle, qu'elles sont égales, puisqu'elles sont également ressenties comme un néant, comme un suspens temporel, la seule nuance qui les différencierait  étant d'ordre dimensionnel.
Quatre heures d'absence pendant le vol sont *égales *à l'immensité du ciel (une gigantesque absence!), d'où le mot ''juste''.
C'est tout *juste *comme...
La façon de les ressentir est la même.


----------



## giuseppegg

Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que ce "juste" aie la valeur d'un "par rapport"? g


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Giuseppe.Tu sais, SergueiL, dans son post #6, a eu bien raison de dire que cette phrase se délite. Elle se délite pour de bon ! La preuve, à chaque relecture, je la lis d’une manière légèrement différente.En y revenant aujourd’hui, je la comprends encore d’une manière différente. J’y vois clairement une restriction.Je la comprends comme suit : « Il lui était souvent arrivé de son vivant, à cette personne (il s’agit du feu mari de la femme qui parle), de prendre l’avion en pensant que ces 4 heures de vol étaient de trop, et il le lui disait, à sa femme. Maintenant qu’il n’est plus de ce monde, elle le lui rappelle en disant : « Tu vois, ce n’est rien, ces 4 heures de temps, ce n’est que cette immensité du ciel au-dessus de nos têtes ».Donc, je suis de ton côté pour ce qui est de dire « par rapport » en exprimant ce « juste ».Bonne soirée, bien à toi


----------



## simenon

Merci Volo et Giuseppe. Moi aussi j'avais pensé qu'il pouvait signifier "par rapport" mais il parait que non. Quant à ce que volo écrit, il y a un malentendu, c'est elle qui est morte (c'est son esprit qui parle) et lui, son fiancé, il n'a pas fait ce voyage souvent. Il ne l'a fait que cette fois (allé et retour). Ici on parle du retour, donc c'est la deuxième fois. Il est allé en Argentine voir la famille de sa fiancée qui est morte.


----------



## volo

Bonjour, simenon, et merci pour cette précision. C’est ce « tu es reparti » au masculin qui m’a trompé.Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## simenon

De rien, volo. Mais je crois qu'il y a encore un malentendu. Celui qui repart est l'homme. Le masculin est correct. Le narrateur est la fiancé morte (son esprit enfin) qui s'adresse à lui et ici lui dit "tu est reparti" car il est allé en Argentine et maintenant il est en train de rentrer en France. Je m'excuse de ne pas avoir été assez claire.


----------



## toinon

Bonjour, 
tu peux lire "juste" comme un synonyme de "seulement".


----------



## volo

Rebonjour, simenon.

C’est moi qui dois m’excuser d’avoir été si peu attentif à votre premier message, où vous aviez  fourni toutes les informations nécessaires à la bonne interprétation de ce contexte.
Le malentendu s’explique facilement : j’ai tout juste recopié la pharse seule sur mon ordinateur, et en la relisant j’en oubliais le contexte.
Mais quoi qu’il en soit, je persiste dans mon interprétation de « juste », qui équivaudrait, à mon sens, à un « ce n’est que... » ou bien à un « seulement », gentiment proposé par *toinon*.

Très amicalement, Volo


----------



## Roméo31

*Quand tu étais parti de France pour venir à mes funérailles, tu avais gagné 4 h *[le décalage horaire entre la France et Buenos Aires est de - 4 h*]. En repartant pour la France, tu vas perdre 4 h. Ca se compense. Tu vois, ce n'est rien les 4 h que tu vas perdre. Ce n'est donc pas le temps qui nous sépare, c'est l'espace, ce ciel dont l'immensité et nos manières respectives de le parcourir (toi en avion, moi avec mon esprit* [mon âme]) *ne nous permettent pas de nous rencontrer*.


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Roméo.

Je te remercie pour ce merveilleux résumé du contenu que tu donnes ici. C’est très clair et limpide ! Et très explicitement et soigneusement formulé!
Mais tout de même, tout de même,  quelle serait ta suggestion, si tu étais amené à trouver un synonyme à ce « juste » ? « Ce n’est que l’immensité ... » ou bien ?

Bien à toi, Volo


----------



## Roméo31

*Cela peut être une antiphrase,qui est une forme de l'ironie.* On fait une antiphrase quandon utilise un mot tout en indiquant implicitement qu'onen use dans un sens contraire à sa signification courante.

C'estcomme si je te disais : "Oui, c'est vrai, nous n'habitons *pasloin *l'un de l'autre, *juste 10 000 km*!"    

_Le temps ne nous séparepas, c'est* juste l'immensité de l'espace*qui nous sépare... ("Juste" est une antiphraseici.)
_
Bonne soirée volo !


----------



## volo

Roméo, bonjour,

Et merci pour la réponse.
J'ai compris. "Juste" est une antiphrase. 

Un exemple: "Ça fait longtemps que je rêve de faire de la planche à voile. Je n'en ai jamais fait, mais on dit que ça s'apprend vite. *Juste* deux ou trois ans d'entraînement, et c'est parti! Tu glisses sur la crête des vagues en vrai Triton des flots".

Amicalement, Volo


----------



## Roméo31

volo said:


> Roméo, bonjour,
> 
> Et merci pour la réponse.
> J'ai compris. "Juste" est une antiphrase.
> 
> Un exemple: "Ça fait longtemps que je rêve de faire de la planche à voile. Je n'en ai jamais fait, mais on dit que ça s'apprend vite. *Juste* deux ou trois ans d'entraînement, et c'est parti! Tu glisses sur la crête des vagues en vrai Triton des flots".
> 
> Amicalement, Volo




Très bon exemple, volo ! 
Amicalement. 
Peux-tu m'expliquer à quoi sert quote ?


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Roméo.

Je crois que ça sert à mettre en évidence la phrase à laquelle tu te réfères en rédigeant ta réponse.
Ça t'évite de la reproduire de toi-même.
Économie de temps et d'efforts, quoi!



Très bonne journée à toi, Volo


----------



## simenon

Bonjour Roméo, bonjour Volo, et merci beaucoup à tous les deux. 
Cet emploi de "juste" ne m'étonne pas en général, par exemple dans les autres phrases que vous formulez. Si dans le texte j'avais trouvé: "Ce ne sont pas ces quatre heures qui nous séparent, juste l'immensité du ciel...", je n'aurais pas posé la question. Ce qui me genait était le fait que le verbe de la première partie de la phrase n'est pas "séparer" mais "n'être rien", et donc, à la rigueur, c'est ce verbe-là qui aurait dû être sous-entendu en disant "juste l'immensité": "juste l'immensité est quelque chose". Alors, selon votre interprétation, je dois lire "ce n’est rien"= "ne nous sépare pas", et par conséquant sous-entendre ce dernier verbe après: juste l'immensité nous sépare. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Simenon.

Je crois que c'est ça.
"Maintenant, ce n'est pas le temps qui nous sépare, c'est l'immensité du ciel (_=qui nous sépare_) que nous parcourons différemment".

_*"Maintenant, tu sais que ce n’est rien quatre heures dans le temps, juste l’immensité du ciel que toi et moi nous parcourons différemment".*_
A mon avis, c'est exprès que l'auteur a évité d'employer la tournure 'ce n'est que ..." dans la deuxième partie de la phrase afin d'en alléger le rythme (absence d'un second "que") et de pouvoir y ajouter une incidente introduite par "que", sans abuser de ce "que".

P.S. Mais il faut avouer que la phrase est très tordue!


----------



## Roméo31

Merci bien, cher volo !


----------

